# MKV Jetta 2.5L, AWD, Built Engine, Boosted.



## legitcobra (Jul 3, 2011)

At the end of this year I've been looking to improve my project with my jetta. This year it's gone from Automatic to 5 speed now to 6 speed from a gti. Now I'm looking to improve on this build. 

Backg, I got to talking with one of the instructors and we came to the conclusion AWD is possible in any a FWD car with a 6 speed gear box from 2007 upward. 

Theory:

From 2007 upward all cars with a 6 speed gear box is capable of running a 4 motion or Quattro operation. This is due to the fact that the front differential bolts right to the gear box. The gear box case had the holes to bolt up a front differential, the holes just have no threads. All the parts required need to also be from an Audi A3. The electrical components are all controlled by the ABS module. As such you would need a Quattro ABS module. This is due to the fact the control module for the rear differential is slaved and controlled by the ABS module by a private CAN network. 

I'm more then happy to answer any questions and all my updates and findings will be posted in this thread. 

I'm in the middle of currently shaving the Engine Bay. My engine is also already mated to a 6 speed from a 2012 gti. I plan on building the engine over this winter at my shop, as well as getting the turbo and AWD parts all in the car hopefully by sowo.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

This is amazing. Should be awesome dude. Will watch closely.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

Pics needed....lots of pics.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## legitcobra (Jul 3, 2011)

I will start to upload pictures when I have them. Here are some of my Bay so are to tide ya over a bit.


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

Oh...smoothie


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## killerbunny (Jul 10, 2008)

This is awesome. What turbo do you plan on running?


----------



## legitcobra (Jul 3, 2011)

killerbunny said:


> This is awesome. What turbo do you plan on running?


Right noe I'm leaning towards the JDL Kit with a precision 6262. 

Just picked up an IE short runner with IE fuel rail off of Facebook for 600 bucks so it's coming along. Hopefully gonna have the engine disassembled over the next few weeks and get the body work on the engine bay finished up.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 26, 2014)

Subscribed, I've been piecing together a similar build for my MK6 the past couple months. Interesting find you had there with the 6MT, I always wondered if the front diff was capable of bolting up to the gearbox because everything looked to be incredibly similar to tranny's in all the haldex based cars.


----------



## killerbunny (Jul 10, 2008)

legitcobra said:


> Right noe I'm leaning towards the JDL Kit with a precision 6262.
> 
> Just picked up an IE short runner with IE fuel rail off of Facebook for 600 bucks so it's coming along. Hopefully gonna have the engine disassembled over the next few weeks and get the body work on the engine bay finished up.


Cool, I am running the same turbo, and also have a JDL manifold, just not installed yet. I know the JDL manifold will work with the AWD transfer case, but I don't believe the downpipe or charge pipes will work, be sure to ask them about that. Also I am running a journal bearing 6262, I would recommend the ball bearing turbo if you can afford it. What are your power goals? Good luck, this will be an awesome project. I would love to turn my trans into an AWD capable unit.


----------



## legitcobra (Jul 3, 2011)

I am probably going to have to do custom from the downpipe back because of how the drive shaft is going to be going down the middle.


----------



## Godsspeed (Apr 13, 2008)

.....are you saying that my 2.5 jsw could possibly be awd?!?!?!! what exactly are we talking about here!?! opcorn:  :heart:


----------



## Reflex 2.5 (Dec 15, 2012)

opcorn: Can't wait to see how this turns out!


----------



## legitcobra (Jul 3, 2011)

Godsspeed said:


> .....are you saying that my 2.5 jsw could possibly be awd?!?!?!! what exactly are we talking about here!?! opcorn:  :heart:


Probably. You would just need to find a car with a driveshaft of the right length. The A3 is the same exact car as the Golf/Jetta just an Audi body.


----------



## legitcobra (Jul 3, 2011)

this came this week as well. Also taking my engine to my shop so I can begin to tear it down and start the build. Will update with more pictures as I have them.


----------



## the snake 87 (May 26, 2013)

This is what I planned to do assuming insurance doesn't total my car in light of recent events. Would love to see someone finally do it if I cant


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

:beer:


----------



## legitcobra (Jul 3, 2011)

Well so i figured everybody would like a little bit of an update. Well I ended up getting another o2q trans. The one I had bolted up to my engine was ok, its just the case had to be repaired from where it was cracked very so slightly. Well I picked up another o2q for free(perks of my job) and tore it down to figure out what was wrong with it. 

I found the 1-2 and 3-4th shift forks to have the plastic guides on them broken causing them to not allow the trans to shift into second gear. $200 later for both new forks and the trans is now going to be 100% operational and will be back together tomorrow. 

Since you all love pictures of the mechanical stuff.


----------



## Matti von Kessing (Jan 17, 2011)

legitcobra said:


> Since you all love pictures of the mechanical stuff.


You have no idea. There are few automotive-related pictures as awesome as the guts inside a transmission. I could look at these all day. Thanks for posting them.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Matti von Kessing said:


> You have no idea. There are few automotive-related pictures as awesome as the guts inside a transmission. I could look at these all day. Thanks for posting them.


i agree.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## legitcobra (Jul 3, 2011)

So the following came over the last few days...

My Custom JE Pistons 8.5:1 Compression.

IE Connecting rods for the pistons

Ferrea Valve train 

Sprngs and retainers.

Hopefully after sowo, i'll assemble my eninge and get some pictures up for you guys.


----------



## crescentwrench (Apr 27, 2013)

Sounds pretty great. The 2.5 seems underappreciated and this is the kind of project a lot of owners daydream about doing. 

Thanks for letting us ride along.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2014)

I like the direction of this thread. Definitely keeping my eye on this one! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## legitcobra (Jul 3, 2011)

Sorry i haven't been updating, been up to a lot. After getting back from SoWo I finished stripping my block. The block is now at the machine shop getting, cleaned, bored and honed to a 2.6L got one of my pistons and Rods assembled and I can't wait to drop it all in.


----------



## skidplate (May 4, 2004)

I gotta subscribe to this. I need to absorb all of the 07K build info I can. I'm piecing together parts to swap one into a Coupe Quattro. :thumbup:


----------



## MkIII2ohslow (Aug 12, 2011)

Subscribed!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Pm sent for info


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

????


----------



## VWCanadian (Jul 14, 2014)

Any update on the build? What about the AWD idea?


----------

